# Making a saddle pad?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, so I don't have $50+ to spend on a saddle pad for my Aussie saddle and I don't like how my English AP pad is smaller than my saddle (not by much and just on the flaps, so it really isn't THAT big of a deal, but it looks bad lol). So, I am thinking of making my own saddle pad. I found the perfect fabric at Walmart today. It's red and black lumberjack plaid, which will match our polos (it's the one in the middle on the pic).








I also found some red zebra-stripe fabric at Joann's that I love, so I'm thinking of making two pads, so I'll have an extra in case one is in the laundry (basically looks like this, except red instead of white: Keepsake Calico Fabric-Zebra : quilting fabric & kits : fabric : Shop | Joann.com ).

So, has anyone ever made a saddle pad before? Any tips or suggestions? I was thinking of using my AP pad as a template and just enlarging it. I can then modify it to fit my needs (remove the billet and girth keepers since my saddle is rigged Western, add a pocket on either side, that sort of thing). Do you think that would work? Or should I go for a pattern like this: Saddle Pad & Quarter Sheet - Equine Sewing Pattern 7158 | eBay and enlarge it to fit my needs (my pad is about 2" too short all around right now). 

Also, my saddle pad is thin (as all AP pads tend to be), so could I use thicker batting to add more cushion? I know it would compact down with use, but at least there'd be more padding overall. 

Thoughts? Ideas? Am I crazy?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Drafty, there was a thread just recently (may be in Talk or here in Tack) where the lady made a very nice pad for her daughter. May be you can try to dig it out and PM her.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> Drafty, there was a thread just recently (may be in Talk or here in Tack) where the lady made a very nice pad for her daughter. May be you can try to dig it out and PM her.


See, I didn't think anyone was as crazy as I was to try to make a saddle pad, so I didn't do a forum search. lol Thanks, KV. ;-)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm currently in the midst of re-covering a AP pad (or maybe it's a dressage pad since it's much bigger than my Aussie saddle...) and it's driving me nuts! It's too large and stiff to really work well with my machine. I'm trying to make it happen but I can only work on it for a little while before I get frustrated. lol!

My other plan is to hopefully make at least one more AP/whatever sized pad entirely myself. For that I'm planning to use 2 layers of batting (Extra loft) with maybe another layer of wool felt in the middle to give it some extra support. While that will compact down, it should stay about 1/4 to 1/2 of an inch thick which is all I need with my saddle.

Pattern vs not, since I'm very comfortable not using a pattern, I don't plan to use one when I make mine. Patterns can be really helpful to have sometimes...so if you feel like you could benefit from a pattern, go for it!

A tip I read somewhere was to use flannel on the bottom of the pad. Apparently that helps give the pad some "stickiness" so it isn't as inclined to slip. I haven't tried it yet but I do have a pad with flannel on the bottom and it is much "stickier" than other pads I've used.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, I was planning on using red flannel on the bottom of both pads. 

As for pattern vs. not...it depends on what I'm making whether I prefer a pattern. lol I made a pair of crate covers for a friend's show dog's crate this last year and didn't use a pattern at all, just used the dimensions she sent me of the crate (I'd made one before for my dog's old crate, though it was much bigger and was three years ago). When I made my dress last summer, I DEFINITELY needed a pattern. So, I guess the "simpler" the project is, the less need for a definitive pattern I need.

As for the stiffness...my AP pad is VERY lightweight and flimsy. So added bulk/support/thickness would be great. And I have a nice older Singer sewing machine, so I think it'd be able to cope with the added thickness okay.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

While you're sewing up a new saddle pad there, I could use some curtains for the bathroom.....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Send me the sizes/dimensions and the fabric and I'll get right on those for you, waresbear. ;-)

And KV, were you talking about cakemom (blinged up a browband and saddle pad)? She just modified/added stuff to an existing saddle pad. I'm talking about making one completely from scratch. Thanks, though!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> And KV, were you talking about cakemom (blinged up a browband and saddle pad)? She just modified/added stuff to an existing saddle pad. I'm talking about making one completely from scratch. Thanks, though!


Yes. Oh, OK, I thought she made the whole pad!  However (!) I'm 100% positive we had some folks on forum making home-made pads and even bareback riding pads. I'll try to dig out some, but suggest you to do the search as well. I believe it was in "Tack" and "Classifieds".


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I love my Ausie pad w/"pockets" on each side-so handy. They have Velcro bands for closing-much easier. Like the red plaid-it will look nice on Aries & how is he doing-haven't heard much lately? Wishing you success w/your project!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The red plaid is adorable on him, Cacowgirl. I used it on my old gelding (who was a bright bay 14.2hh arab/saddlebred cross who thought he was at least 17hh, so the lumberjack plaid was kind of a joke) and when I got Aires, I made a deal with my friend that had them to get them. All they cost me was the gas to pick up and transport two bales of alfalfa from the feed store to my friend's barn. 

Aires is doing well. He's a hairy beastly right now and unfortunately not getting worked much because I'm so busy with work (I work days and with it getting dark around 5:30, it doesn't leave me much time to ride). We're going to go for a trail ride next Friday with a couple of my best friends, so we'll see how that goes. He was a complete turd at first, the last time I rode him. 

Also, back on the subject of making a pad...would it have to be quilted?

I just found this set of instructions (I can use search engines again! My friend removed the virus that was messing with my search engines): http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/horse-forums/how-to-make-your-own-english-pad-91291.html


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I saw those directions called for quilting~that would keep all the layers aligned & from shifting & bunching. Probably help also for laundering, so probably a good idea anytime there is batting involved. At least the shortest day has passed-I already notice the difference as I can feed a little later. Now that I don't have to rush off most mornings,I prefer a less rushed start to the day.Hope your ride goes well.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmmmm...I wonder if I can find clear poly thread like I've seen on some quilts. Diagonal lines on the plaid would look...awkward...unless I put the plaid pattern on a diagonal...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I actually think that diagonal plaid would look better than vertical/horizontal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Jumanji, now that I'm trying to picture it in my head, I think I agree with you. lol Well, there's that problem solved.  It'll be easier to make, too, because I won't have to pencil-in stitch lines for the quilting. I can just follow the lines in the pattern. Yay for making life easier!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I used to make A/P pads ALL the time. I bought fabric I liked for the top )like your plaid) then used a pre-quilted cotton (already quilted with some batting) for the underside. I know Joanns has the quilted stuff. I used my existing pads as a template, since I am comfortable without a pattern, and this is pretty simple. Then just pin the 2 together and used extra wide double folded bias tape around the edges. If you want you can even do piping (also in the packages) for extra decoration. I would caution you about too much thickness......as one other person has said. It is much too bulky for many sewing machines. I just bought a Heavy duty Singer for $150 on sale at Joanns and that would be perfect. My other "fancy" machines just would never handle it. If you want to quilt it (which, yes you will need to do if you add batting) make sure you pin it lots to hold all the layers in place. Also make sure you prewash your top fabric. That looks like cotton, and it will shrink a decent amount when washed. If you sew it first, it will ruin your new pad when you wash it. So, wash, then refold your fabric down the middle, matching salvages and iron it well-then cut, and you should be good to go. Adding a pocket should not be difficult at all, even adding the velcro closure, just don;t try to sew the sticky back velcro......it gums up your needle.:wink:

Good luck-I have done all sorts of seasonal pads over the years, and still use my halloween tweety bird (orange pumpkins) during hunting season!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

A lot of great ideas-I think the diagonal will look great, too! Luckily, the Aussie saddles have lots of their own padding so you don't need as much in the actual pad. What color are you going to use for the pockets?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, franknbeans! That's really helpful.  I really don't need all the padding, to be honest. He's fine with just the AP pad we have now.

And Cacowgirl, I was thinking either just plain red or just plain black for the pockets (that way I can embroider his name on the pockets in silver).


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

see if you can find an Army surplus store, You shoud be able to score a 100% wool army blanket. Theyd make for good filler.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Closest Army surplus store is two hours away. Not worth the gas or wear on the "new" engine in my truck to drive all that way for filler for a saddle pad, unfortunately. If I lived closer to a surplus store, that'd be a stellar idea, though.  Thanks, Joe.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I once bought some industrial wool blend felt from this company so that I could make some shims for my saddle pad

The Southeastern Felt Store

there are many grades and thicknesse and qualities, so you have to maybe speak with them or do some research on what is bet to use. Can't remember what I bought, but it was about 3/8 thick and gray.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

another thing a person can do is buy a heavy wool sweater at Goodwill, make sure its really big and run it through the washer and drier several time to "felt" it. Then cut out as large a piece as possible. If you start with a really large sweater, like a man's xXL, then you might get a large enough single piece out of the front, and one out of the back for the two sides othe pad.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Great idea on the pockets-should be a great looking pad.


----------

